# Consulta sobre bafle "heredado"



## ruso946 (Abr 2, 2018)

Hola..
Mis conocimientos de audio y acustica son casi nulos.
Tengo dos cajas de las medidas que adjunto en las fotos, cada una con un parlante BRAVOX W835 80W de 8 ohms.
Debo tenerlos desde hace mas de 25 años.
Supongo que W835 es el modelo y 80W la potencia (y BRAVOX la marca )

Las preguntas que tengo son:
Porqué hay dos agujeros en las cajas? uno es rectangular y el otro circular. Tienen alguna funcion?
Con qué potencia de amplificador minima/maxima conviene usarlos?
Esta última pregunta es porque me decidí a armar un amplificador para darles uso en casa.
Por lo cual, tambien acepto sugerencias acerca de cual amplificador conviene armar.
Estuve viendo de los clase B, alimentados a 12 V DC, con integrados del tipo TDA, pero no sabría calcular a qué potencia usar estos parlantes.
Saludos y gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2018)

El agujero rectangular seguramente fue el tubo de sintonia del bafle (Bass Reflex)
El agujero redondo seguramente alojó un tweeter en sus "Buenas épocas" 

Ese parlante no parece corresponderse con la caja 

Si tu idea es hacer algo "Decente" deberías medir el parlante (Parametros Thiele & Small) y calcular una caja nueva, en el foro se encuentra detallado el procedimiento y cálculo.


----------



## ruso946 (Abr 2, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El agujero rectangular seguramente fue el tubo de sintonia del bafle (Bass Reflex)
> El agujero redondo seguramente alojó un tweeter en sus "Buenas épocas"
> 
> Ese parlante no parece corresponderse con la caja
> ...


Gracias. Voy a intentar seguir tus consejos.
Respecto del amplificador y su potencia, podrías darme alguna orientación?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 2, 2018)

Para tener una idea deberías informarnos de la fuente si es patida o simple y sus tensión


----------



## ruso946 (Abr 3, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Para tener una idea deberías informarnos de la fuente si es patida o simple y sus tensión


Incluso la fuente tengo que armar. Pensaba, como escribo arriba, en uno de tipo B, con integrado TDA. Se puede alimentar con 12 V DC y aprox 3 A de corriente. 
Algo así: Amplificador audio 12V ultracompacto | Inventable
No sé qué les parece, si a ese presupuesto conviene otro tipo de circuito.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2018)

El parlante "Dice" manejar 50W, así que un amplificador de entre 20W a 100W funcionará OK


----------



## ruso946 (Abr 3, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El parlante "Dice" manejar 50W, así que un amplificador de entre 20W a 100W funcionará OK


Tomo la indicación. La pregunta es : como te das cuenta de lo que el parlante"dice" manejar?
En la etiqueta se lee W835 8 ohm 80W.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2018)

ruso946 dijo:


> Tomo la indicación. La pregunta es : como te das cuenta de lo que el parlante"dice" manejar?
> En la etiqueta se lee W835 8 ohm 80W.


En la imagen parece leerse 50W 
La recomendación continúa siendo válida para los 80W declarados


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2018)

Si el parlante soporta 80W no utilizarlo al límite si no no tendras margen para los picos.
Otra cosa con 12V y 8 ohm estas muy lejos aún de los 50W


----------



## ruso946 (Abr 3, 2018)

Sí, es cierto. La inexperiencia todavía me hace pasar por alto esos detalles obvios.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2018)

Fijate éste :* Amplificador bridge/simple con TDA2030/2040/2050/LM1875 + PCBs*


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2018)

ruso946 dijo:


> Sí, es cierto. La inexperiencia todavía me hace pasar por alto esos detalles obvios.


Descuida a todos nos ha pasado, te recomiendo hacerlo con el LM1875

También podes comprar este modulo 

Buscalo en mercadolibre
modulo clase D Solo tenes que agregarle el disipador aparte de la fuente


----------



## ruso946 (Abr 3, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate éste :* Amplificador bridge/simple con TDA2030/2040/2050/LM1875 + PCBs*





pandacba dijo:


> Descuida a todos nos ha pasado, te recomiendo hacerlo con el LM1875
> 
> También podes comprar este modulo
> Ver el archivo adjunto 165301
> ...



Gracias a los 2. Voy a mirarlos y ver cuál elijo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2018)

El comprado es mas fácil


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 4, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El comprado es mas fácil


Y mas aburrido


----------



## ruso946 (Abr 4, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y mas aburrido


Coincido 😉


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2018)

Entonces armate un transistorizado MUAJAJA

En cuanto al bafle . . .  Sintonía Práctica del tubo en un bafle Reflector de Bajos - Bass Reflex


----------



## ruso946 (Abr 4, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Entonces armate un transistorizado MUAJAJA
> 
> En cuanto al bafle . . .  Sintonía Práctica del tubo en un bafle Reflector de Bajos - Bass Reflex


Estaba pensando en uno valvular 🤔
Me viene bien ese post del bafle 👍


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 4, 2018)

Del "aburrido" chino clase D ( me encantan!! ) a uno valvular hay un largo camino de tendencias y preferencias no siempre objetivas . 
Creo que por el estado de ese bafflecito/parlantito falta mucho desarrollo en él como para complicarse con el amplificador !!
Primero me concentraria en que ande mas o menos bien al menos.
Para ello tendrias ( si no vas a medir ) conseguir un tweeter , hacerle un filtro y despues ver como ajustar la sintonia ....


----------



## ruso946 (Abr 4, 2018)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Del "aburrido" chino clase D ( me encantan!! ) a uno valvular hay un largo camino de tendencias y preferencias no siempre objetivas .
> Creo que por el estado de ese bafflecito/parlantito falta mucho desarrollo en él como para complicarse con el amplificador !!
> Primero me concentraria en que ande mas o menos bien al menos.
> Para ello tendrias ( si no vas a medir ) conseguir un tweeter , hacerle un filtro y despues ver como ajustar la sintonia ....


Lo del valvular fue una broma. Y sí, primero me dedico al bafle.
Acuerdo en que es menos complicado el chino. Pero también está la idea del DIY en mi caso, como para reencontrarme con lo que aprendí en la secundaria. Hace años que no me dedico a la eléctronica y a partir de armar un robot Arduino para mi hijo el año pasado, me volvió el interes.
Saludos, y gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 4, 2018)

Hay otros modulos, no son los únicos
también tenes estas opciones en kits
Amplis en kits


----------



## ruso946 (Abr 5, 2018)

Estuve leyendo lo de la sintonía del tubo de bass reflex.
Me queda una pregunta: alcanza con la ventana, o hay que colocar un tubo? O le dicen tubo a la ventana? 

Por otra parte, ya compré los elementos para hacer el cable de medición de los parámetros T/S (no sabía lo que era, estar enterado se lo debo al foro), así que voy a ver si este finde logro medirlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2018)

Dale , medilo !

Se arma un tubo cuadrado en la ventana.


----------



## ruso946 (Abr 5, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Dale , medilo !
> 
> Se arma un tubo cuadrado en la ventana.


Un tubo rectangular hacia adentro del bafle sería? Y la profundidad como se calcula?


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 5, 2018)

ruso946 dijo:


> Estuve leyendo lo de la sintonía del tubo de bass reflex.
> Me queda una pregunta: alcanza con la ventana, o hay que colocar un tubo? O le dicen tubo a la ventana?
> 
> Por otra parte, ya compré los elementos para hacer el cable de medición de los parámetros T/S (no sabía lo que era, estar enterado se lo debo al foro), así que voy a ver si este finde logro medirlo.


El "tubo" puede ser cuadrado, redondo , ovalado ... lo que influye en los calculos es su AREA y su LONGITUD . 
Hay cuestiones que influyen por ejemplo , la velocidad del aire en el tubo , por lo cual no se puede usar cualquier combinacion .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2018)

Medí el parlante , si da para reflector de bajos , (aqui te van a asesorar ) un programa lo calcula


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 5, 2018)

ruso946 dijo:


> Un tubo rectangular hacia adentro del bafle sería? Y la profundidad como se calcula?


Los programas como el WinIsd te permiten calcularlo de acuerdo a la sintonia elegida .
Con los parametros del parlante, elegis la frecuencia de sintonia empezando por la que te sugiere y te da la longitud de acuerdo al diametro

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 5, 2018

Normalmente se sintoniza cerca de la Fs ( frecuencia de resonancia ) del parlante .
A ojo de buen cubero a tu baffle vas a tener que achicarle ese rectangulo enorme que tiene ....


----------



## ruso946 (Abr 5, 2018)

Ajá, veo que lo primero va a ser medir el parlante 😀
Bueno, a esperar al finde.
Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 5, 2018)

Tambien puede pasar que tu parlante no sirva para Bass Reflex ... en tal caso lo cerras y pones mucho pero mucho aislante ....


----------



## ruso946 (Abr 5, 2018)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Tambien puede pasar que tu parlante no sirva para Bass Reflex ... en tal caso lo cerras y pones mucho pero mucho aislante ....


Ok. Pero para eso, primero mido los T/S, no?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 5, 2018

Esteeee... una preguntita... Anda el ARTA en win10? 🤔


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 5, 2018)

SIEMPRE se miden parametros ... luego existo .
No probe Arta en win10 . Proba y contanos .
Si no logras configurarlo , proba bajar los drivers ASIO y decile que use esos al Arta .


----------



## pandacba (Abr 5, 2018)

Bajate la última ya viene con lo necesrio para que funcione en win10
Arta win 7,8,10


----------



## ruso946 (Abr 8, 2018)

Bueno, no tengo buenas noticias.
Sospecho que lo que estoy usando de potencia es el obstáculo:
es un Overtech 2.1 Bluetooth (adjunto fotos). Por ahora es lo único que tengo (por eso quería armar la potencia).
Armé y probé el cable, y lo revisé (para medir los T/S)
(No se si esto conviene ponerlo en el hilo de medir T/S)
Conecto todo, y al querer calibrar me dice que hay mas de 2 dB de diferencia entre canales.
Les digo que sí, está cortocircuitada la resistencia de 27 ohms.
Ah, y por el parlante no se escucha nada. Si pongo volumen al Bass del Overtech, se escucha por esa salida de bajos que hay ruido al presionar "Generate" en el LIMP.
Se les ocurre algo?
Les digo que antes de escribir esto ya esta recontrachequeado el cable y las conexiones.
Ayuda por favor! 

PD: suponiendo que el problema sea usar el Overtech como potencia, tengo un ampli de guitarras ALARSONIK MAC12, creo que de 30W. Servirá usar ese siendo mono?


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 9, 2018)

Uno mono sirve perfectamente ....


----------



## ruso946 (Abr 9, 2018)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Uno mono sirve perfectamente ....


Lo acabo de probar con el ALARSONIK.
Encontré una mala conexion en el cable "recontracheckeado"
Ahora sí se escucha el ruido que genera el LIMP en el parlante a medir.
Pero me sigue dando que la diferencia entre canales es de -2Db, y por lo tanto no calibra.
LA llave la saqué y directamente puenteé la resistencia de 27 ohms.
Pero no entiendo porqué sigue habiendo tanta diferencia entre canales.
Se les ocurre algo?


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 9, 2018)

La resistencia NO tenes que puentearla!!!!!!!!!!! ... sino no sirve el metodo.
Tenes que jugar con el balance de los canales ....


----------



## ruso946 (Abr 9, 2018)

AntonioAA dijo:


> La resistencia NO tenes que puentearla!!!!!!!!!!! ... sino no sirve el metodo.
> Tenes que jugar con el balance de los canales ....


Entonces entendí mal Antonio AA?
Adjunto foto del hilo, donde dice que hay que cortocircuitar la resistencia para calibrar, antes de medir. No era así?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 9, 2018)

ruso946 dijo:


> Entonces entendí mal Antonio AA?
> Adjunto foto del hilo, donde dice que hay que cortocircuitar la resistencia para calibrar, antes de medir. No era así?


Lo que te dice Antonio es que, *para calibrar* tenes que cortocircuitar la resistencia USANDO LA LLAVE, y que con la llave cerrada luego debés usar el control de balance del amplificador para igualar ambos canales. Cuando la calibración está OK, abrís la llave y hacés la medición.


----------



## ruso946 (Abr 9, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo que te dice Antonio es que, *para calibrar* tenes que cortocircuitar la resistencia USANDO LA LLAVE, y que con la llave cerrada luego debés usar el control de balance del amplificador para igualar ambos canales. Cuando la calibración está OK, abrís la llave y hacés la medición.


Ajá. No había entendido eso leyendo el hilo que cité. Entonces voy a tener que conseguir un amplificador stereo, lo estaba probando con el mono de guitarra. Aunque Antonio me dice que lo puedo hacer con el mono. Como hago en ese caso? Porque no tengo control de balance...


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 9, 2018)

AntonioAA dijo:


> La resistencia NO tenes que puentearla!!!!!!!!!!! ... sino no sirve el metodo.
> Tenes que jugar con el balance de los canales ....


Sorry no me di cuenta que lo dije muy mal !!!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 9, 2018

El control de balance de la entrada de la PC ! . El ampli es mono , pero tenes 2 ( dos) entradas ....


----------



## ruso946 (Abr 9, 2018)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Sorry no me di cuenta que lo dije muy mal !!!
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 9, 2018
> 
> El control de balance de la entrada de la PC ! . El ampli es mono , pero tenes 2 ( dos) entradas ....


Ah, perdón! Busco el balance en la PC, (¿es el de la foto que adjunto?está escondido en las propiedades de altavoces, no sale en la barra de inicio del win) vuelvo a probar y les cuento.
Ya ven que me van a tener que tener paciencia.
Soy un poco duro, pero perseverante


----------



## ruso946 (Abr 9, 2018)

Bueno, no los aburro describiendo donde pifié.
El caso es que aparentemente está midiendo.
La pregunta es: cuánto tarda? Porque tonos agudos, hasta ahora no se escuchan, y van varios minutos.


----------



## jorge enrique (Abr 9, 2018)

ruso946 dijo:


> Hola..
> Mis conocimientos de audio y acustica son casi nulos.
> Tengo dos cajas de las medidas que adjunto en las fotos, cada una con un parlante BRAVOX W835 80W de 8 ohms.
> Debo tenerlos desde hace mas de 25 años.
> ...



Bien mi querido amigo, los agujeros están presentes en la caja acústica, para la amortiguación mecánica del aire que mueve el altavoz, en nuestro caso el W835. Hay ecuaciones muy complejas que explican la onda ´´ Po´´  ¿Cómo son las ondas sonoras y las ondas acústicas?       Debes separar el espacio interno de las frecuencias graves, o bajos.

El orificio rectangular será para la onda de retroceso, brindando profundidad y cubrir el recinto de frecuencias bajas agradables potentes.
Si deseas un completo espectro sonoro, es decir gama completa. Se debe tambien instalar un Tweeter, y un altavoz para medios rangos.  Tipos de altavoces según su rango de frecuencia  Ahora ya enetenndido lo anterior, se debe separar las frecuencias ALTAS, MEDIAS Y BAJAS por medio de un CROSSOVER    Filtro de cruce - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre  Espero puedas tener toda la información y construyas unos ALTAVOCES EXCELENTES PERSONALIZADOS.


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 10, 2018)

ruso946 dijo:


> Bueno, no los aburro describiendo donde pifié.
> El caso es que aparentemente está midiendo.
> La pregunta es: cuánto tarda? Porque tonos agudos, hasta ahora no se escuchan, y van varios minutos.


Hasta que frecuencia llega lo pones en la configuracion ....


----------



## ruso946 (Abr 10, 2018)

jorge enrique dijo:


> Bien mi querido amigo, los agujeros están presentes en la caja acústica, para la amortiguación mecánica del aire que mueve el altavoz, en nuestro caso el W835. Hay ecuaciones muy complejas que explican la onda ´´ Po´´  ¿Cómo son las ondas sonoras y las ondas acústicas?       Debes separar el espacio interno de las frecuencias graves, o bajos.
> 
> El orificio rectangular será para la onda de retroceso, brindando profundidad y cubrir el recinto de frecuencias bajas agradables potentes.
> Si deseas un completo espectro sonoro, es decir gama completa. Se debe tambien instalar un Tweeter, y un altavoz para medios rangos.  Tipos de altavoces según su rango de frecuencia  Ahora ya enetenndido lo anterior, se debe separar las frecuencias ALTAS, MEDIAS Y BAJAS por medio de un CROSSOVER    Filtro de cruce - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre  Espero puedas tener toda la información y construyas unos ALTAVOCES EXCELENTES PERSONALIZADOS.


Gracias. Voy a leer las referencias que me dejaste.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Hasta que frecuencia llega lo pones en la configuracion ....


Ah, ok. Tuve que parar con las mediciones porque mi hija menor se asustó con el ruido. 
En cuanto pueda sigo midiendo y comentando por acá. Gracias!


----------

